# A un paso de la conversión directa materia - energía



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2017)

*A un paso de la conversión directa materia - energía*

Sistema MASER  auto-resonante  y auto-sustentable en base a nueva generación de súper- imanes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2017)

"Que parece romperá algunos paradigmas de la física de partículas" .

"Incluso resiste la extracción de energía requerida para controlar la propia oscilación"


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> "Que parece romperá algunos paradigmas de la física de partículas" .
> 
> "Incluso resiste la extracción de energía requerida para controlar la propia oscilación"



Por ahora es solo a nivel mediciones, pero: _*"Por algo se comienza"*_


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 28, 2017)

Wow!  un paper firmado por superhéroes.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 28, 2017)

Si, es curioso que sea hoy.
Se ve a final de año...


----------



## peperc (Dic 28, 2017)

Eduardo dijo:


> Wow!  un paper firmado por superhéroes.



no vi firma alguna al final.
¿ supones fue el hombre invisible =??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2017)

Los dos primeros renglones


----------



## peperc (Dic 28, 2017)

haggggggggg...gggggg !!!!


----------



## José Rivero (Dic 28, 2017)

¿Acaso será por el día de los inocentes?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2017)

Me procupa el punto eutéctico del imán , ahí el Spin se detiene


----------



## capitanp (Dic 28, 2017)

Lastima que aca somos todos nerd y pierde la gracia en el primer renglon


----------



## peperc (Dic 28, 2017)

menos yo , que leo rapido esa parte y no le di importancia..... cai como un chorlito.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 29, 2017)

28/12 ....
Ya se sabe


----------



## chclau (Dic 29, 2017)

... y yo que pensaba que ibamos a tener que ir uno por uno a pedirle disculpas a Mr. Spin...

Lo que no entiendo, es por que Bruno Diaz se cambio de nombre, casi no lo reconozco con ese nombre todo anglosajonado, menos mal que Eduardo aviso...


----------



## Agustinw (Dic 29, 2017)

Faltan las mediciones


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2017)

Eso se los encargaron a Shigeo Tokuda por su amplísima experiencia en "mediciones"


----------



## Scooter (Dic 29, 2017)

Como el motor de imanes nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2017)

Vi un motor de imanes fijos y bobinas fijas . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Vi un motor de imanes fijos y bobinas fijas . . .


Justamente de eso se trata el tema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2017)

Conservaba todo ! inclusive la quietud !


----------



## Scooter (Dic 29, 2017)

Eso se hace así:
EinsteinBhorTeslaConfucioGalileoVoltaMarconiNewtonElPapaConfucioNelsonMandelaHeisenberg.... están a favor del motor de imanes


----------



## Americo8888 (Dic 30, 2017)

ja,ja,ja,ja, .. ya me lo estaba creyendo
Un máser que emite energía de la nada, el artículo parece convincente!!!


----------



## palurdo (Dic 30, 2017)

Neodimio y Unobtanio, uhmm, si le metes Adamantio y Eusebio ya sería la repera.

La conversión directa de materia en energía está a dos pasos con mi desintegrador de ráfaga de alta energía basado en microagujeros negros, patent pending...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2017)

El ujero negro en la tarjeta de crédito no cuenta ?

Convertidora en ráfaga de bienes en deudas


----------



## palurdo (Dic 30, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El ujero negro en la tarjeta de crédito no cuenta ?
> 
> Convertidora en ráfaga de bienes en deudas



Para sacar energía del bujero negro de la MasterCard, hay que esperar a que las eminencias científicas inventen la magia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2018)

*Comentario publicado el 28/12/2017 día de los inocentes *
​


----------

